# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Ζητείται mainboard απο TV Samsung UE40D5003BW bn41-01702a

## maik65

Ζητείται mainboard απο TV Samsung UE40D5003BW bn41-01702a . Ευχαριστώ.

----------

